# Administration Category > Administrative issues >  My apologies for the interruption

## Dave A

Not sure how many people I might have bugged with this, but I had to do a server reset urgently at 8.17pm today. Normally I hold on until we're quiet...

I don't think anyone lost a post according to the error log, but I see it did blow off a few thread calls.

 :Sorry:

----------

tec0 (09-Nov-10), wynn (07-Dec-10)

----------


## Neville Bailey

You could have fooled me - I didn't even notice!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Martinco

> Not sure how many people I might have bugged with this, but I had to do a server reset urgently at 8.17pm today. Normally I hold on until we're quiet...
> 
> I don't think anyone lost a post according to the error log, but I see it did blow off a few thread calls.


No Problem !

Are you running TFSA on a dedicated server at the office ?

----------


## Dave A

Nope - it's on a VPS with Knownhost.

----------

Martinco (10-Nov-10)

----------


## Dave A

AaaarGGG  :Taz: 

Sorry guys and gals. Down from about 11.00 a.m. today and didn't pick up on it until now  :Sorry:

----------


## Martinco

> AaaarGGG 
> 
> Sorry guys and gals. Down from about 11.00 a.m. today and didn't pick up on it until now


You are forgiven!  :Cool:

----------


## IanF

Didn't notice, helps to busy.  :Wink:

----------


## Dave A

Count yourself lucky, Ian. Looking at the numbers, it affected about 250 unique visitors  :Frown: 
11.00am - 2.00pm tends to be a pretty busy part of the day on a weekday.

----------


## Dave A

I broke it again - forum navigation issue between about 7.30 and 8.00 this morning  :Sorry: 

I was trying a quick tweak to fix an RSS feed issue which managed to break some of the links in the forum zone. All back to normal now. (Thanks tec0 for the heads-up. I'd missed that it had messed up navigating around the forum zone).

----------

tec0 (26-Jan-11)

----------

